# I need your expertise adding 500 gigs to my New Tivo HD Running Tivo Version 9.4 Soft



## Jeffnhendo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Almighty Guru's out there.

Thanks for the post. I downloaded some info from here after your post and a walk through on how to use WinMFS ( the latest Beta Version on their site) and then took out my Tivo HD Internal Drive. I then took the Sata cable and power cable from one of the two LightScribe drives I have in the Computer and Attached it to my Tivo HD Internal Drive. I dont have a Sata to Esata Cable so I just hooked up the External Western Digital 500 Gig My Book I bought for the Upgrade ( at half the cost of the Official Tivo DVR Expander I Might add) via Firewire ( or I can use USB to 1394? or whatever that small square is).

Here's My Delima, I can see the My Book perfectly under my computer, but cant see the TIVO HD Internal Drive I hooked up at all. Also when I go and open up the WinMFS Software and click on Select, then I dont have ANYDRIVES AT ALL THAT SHOW UP. Can someone please let me know , even email me at my regular email at [email protected] or post online and let me know when its posted. The problem is I want and NEED the extra space. I am on Disability after working selling high end software in the Software Industry, But I never did the work, I had Guru's like you guys out their that actually made the magic happen. I need that from the Tivo Community now. Since I got sick ( have to take over 48 pills per day) all I can do is surf the net and watch Tivo.. So please anyone who has some answers as to how to get the drives to appear or marry let me know. I cant figure why they arent showing up. Please help, God Bless you all and I look forward to your emails and or post with some answers or suggestions.

Very Sincerley,

Jeff - [email protected]

P.S. I am going to try to download another version of the WinMFS that isnt beta to see if the drives will show up there, but still dont know why when I disconnected my DVDRW and hooked to Tivo Internal the drive ( running Tivo Software Version 9.4) doesnt appear either. Is their any other software or way to marry the drives?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wrong forum -- you want the TiVo Upgrade Center, one down.


----------

